# DPF needed for 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel, GM Part 12659575



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, Fellow Cruze Owners!

My DPF took a dump due to the ineptitude of a mechanic, not my regular mechanic. Somehow the DPF was saturated by DEF, which damaged my DPF. My regular mechanic has done four (4) manual regens to no avail. My CEL keeps coming on with code P2002. This is the same code I had a couple of years ago, which led to the replacement of my DPF. I tried having that one cleaned, which did not work and warranted replacement. I am afraid that I am in the same situation with the same code now being the four (4) manual regens did not cure the problem. Thus, I feel it's inevitable that the DPF must be replaced …… AGAIN! UGH! Even though the DPF is under warranty through Chevrolet, there appears to be none available, and I feel I am going to be waiting months for one to surface. So, I thought I'd reach out to see if 1) Any Cruze Diesel owners have performed a DPF delete on his car and would be willing to sell me his DPF presuming he still has it (and it is in good working order); 2) If someone has one lying around he'd be willing to part with or; 3) If someone just happens to know the location of one!!

Does anyone know if the DPF from the European counterpart, the Opel Astra(?) with the 2.0 Diesel would work? If so, what's the part number?

Please let me know.

Thank you.

Craig Lambert
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I have one on order with no ETA. I've wondered the same. Could it be this ? 









Particle Filter OPEL Astra J 2.0 CDTI (P10)


All car parts that you can buy here with 'Add to Cart' are available in our warehouse in Reinfeld (between Hamburg and Lübeck) and will be sent to you by order & payment by 14:00h on the same working day. Includes: -	1x Diesel particulate filter brand new and packed -	1x mounting...




www.dpf-catalysts24.com





I looked up the engine code and the engine itself looks very very similar. I just don't know how it lines up.

I also have a leaking fuel return line. I ordered a SAAB/ Bosch one on eBay. It's coming in from Germany. 

I'm in the Phoenix metro as well. The heat really destroys plastic and rubber parts leading to bigger issues. I noticed some of the coolant hoses aren't very stout. I was thinking about preemptively replacing some before they become discontinued.

If you import something, let me know how it works out!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Benr321 said:


> I have one on order with no ETA. I've wondered the same. Could it be this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I sent that very question to the company. The shape and bends of the pipes look the same, but the body is a bid different. I am just worried if the DPF body for the Opel Astra is too fat to fit on a Cruze. Not much room between the block and radiator.

What is the Bosch/SAAB DPF part number?

How long ago did you order the part?

As for discontinued hosed, the coolant inlet hose 13251460 IS discontinued. I had to order Opel Astra part 1818497 as a replacement. It's currently en route to me from Turkey. GM has discontinued this part. elygrosauto on eBay is a good source for Cruze hoses. You can search by elygrosauto on eBay to find its listings.

I am thinking I am going to start order parts from Europe to have on hand here to eliminate downtime being I use my car for Uber/Lyft, and I cannot rely on Chevrolet to keep part available for this car. Super frustrating and extremely ridiculous!

Thank you.

Craig


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Sorry, the fuel return line is a SAAB part. I ordered a GM DPF from the USA 7 weeks ago


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

How in the world did someone get DEF into a DPF! Regardless, if it's just plugged with dried DEF and not ash plugged you could try taking it off and backflushing it with water. A lot of water. Eventually the dried DEF will dissolve away. You aren't going to regen that stuff away, once it dries inside the system it becomes like concrete, I had a decomp tube on a cummins system get clogged once and it took a lot of pressure washing to get it cleared out. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Detrious said:


> How in the world did someone get DEF into a DPF! Regardless, if it's just plugged with dried DEF and not ash plugged you could try taking it off and backflushing it with water. A lot of water. Eventually the dried DEF will dissolve away. You aren't going to regen that stuff away, once it dries inside the system it becomes like concrete, I had a decomp tube on a cummins system get clogged once and it took a lot of pressure washing to get it cleared out. Might be worth a shot.


Well, there is a place here that does the following process: The DPF is blasted out and then baked for 12 hours to break down all the settlements inside, and then it is blasted again to blow out all the excess buildup. I am not sure of the price... waiting on a quote.


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

craig85006 said:


> The DPF is blasted out...


"Blasted out" sounds pretty like a pretty aggressive thing to do to a ceramic filter, I hope that was hyperbole. I'm with @Detrious, I'd try soaking it in a bucket of hot water for a while.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Possible DPF source


Says for the LUZ and they ship to USA. https://www.krosfou.com/diesel-particulate-filters/chevrolet-cruze-20-cdi-dpf-diesel-particulate-filter-974.html




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

That place is either using a FSX "air knife" setup or, more likely, a machine that just dumps one large volume or high pressure air all at once through the filter. Both are fine methods for cleaning under normal circumstances but I just don't see it getting dried and baked DEF out that way.


----------



## Plomaman (May 15, 2017)

craig85006 said:


> Hello, Fellow Cruze Owners!
> 
> My DPF took a dump due to the ineptitude of a mechanic, not my regular mechanic. Somehow the DPF was saturated by DEF, which damaged my DPF. My regular mechanic has done four (4) manual regens to no avail. My CEL keeps coming on with code P2002. This is the same code I had a couple of years ago, which led to the replacement of my DPF. I tried having that one cleaned, which did not work and warranted replacement. I am afraid that I am in the same situation with the same code now being the four (4) manual regens did not cure the problem. Thus, I feel it's inevitable that the DPF must be replaced …… AGAIN! UGH! Even though the DPF is under warranty through Chevrolet, there appears to be none available, and I feel I am going to be waiting months for one to surface. So, I thought I'd reach out to see if 1) Any Cruze Diesel owners have performed a DPF delete on his car and would be willing to sell me his DPF presuming he still has it (and it is in good working order); 2) If someone has one lying around he'd be willing to part with or; 3) If someone just happens to know the location of one!!
> 
> ...


I've been waiting on a new dpf for 5 months as my 2104 CTD sits in the dealership. GM rep calls me every week to tell me they don't have any good news that any new dpfs have been arriving in the US. Good luck. Mine will be replaced under warranty so only genuine parts covered no aftermarket allowed. Frustrating indeed.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Plomaman said:


> I've been waiting on a new dpf for 5 months as my 2104 CTD sits in the dealership. GM rep calls me every week to tell me they don't have any good news that any new dpfs have been arriving in the US. Good luck. Mine will be replaced under warranty so only genuine parts covered no aftermarket allowed. Frustrating indeed.


I purchased a new DPF in February 2021 through a Chevrolet Dealer in Hendricks, NC, as my local dealer had NONE. This is the one that is being replaced, and it is being replaced under warranty, too. I have the new one on order. No ETA, however. This is ridiculous. I think we should launch a class action lawsuit against GM for not keeping parts readily available for the cars it manufactures and sells, especially the cars that are less than 10 years old! This is a sham. GM is trying to force us into buying new cars! F THAT!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

craig85006 said:


> I purchased a new DPF in February 2021 through a Chevrolet Dealer in Hendricks, NC, as my local dealer had NONE. This is the one that is being replaced, and it is being replaced under warranty, too. I have the new one on order. No ETA, however. This is ridiculous. I think we should launch a class action lawsuit against GM for not keeping parts readily available for the cars it manufactures and sells, especially the cars that are less than 10 years old! This is a sham. GM is trying to force us into buying new cars! F THAT!


Ah yes, the new cars they don't have because of the supply issues also causing parts to be impossible to get.

Got it. Real big sham there. Woah - you blew the doors right off it!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Ah yes, the new cars they don't have because of the supply issues also causing parts to be impossible to get.
> 
> Got it. Real big sham there. Woah - you blew the doors right off it!


I AM serious about a lawsuit. It's time we start holding these car manufacturers accountable! I use my car as part of my job, without my car, I cannot earn money to pay my bills!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

craig85006 said:


> I purchased a new DPF in February 2021 through a Chevrolet Dealer in Hendricks, NC, as my local dealer had NONE. This is the one that is being replaced, and it is being replaced under warranty, too. I have the new one on order. No ETA, however. This is ridiculous. I think we should launch a class action lawsuit against GM for not keeping parts readily available for the cars it manufactures and sells, especially the cars that are less than 10 years old! This is a sham. GM is trying to force us into buying new cars! F THAT!


They should at least be required to give you a loaner vehicle until the parts come in.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

If the part was installed by them, I would have absolutely demanded a loaner and used it to do my Uber thing. Again, I think it's time to sue GM for this crap!


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Hopefully they make these in large batches. They're made in South Africa?


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

Welp...they cancelled my order. Looks like I'll be searching on the secondary market or figuring something else out


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Benr321 said:


> Welp...they cancelled my order. Looks like I'll be searching on the secondary market or figuring something else out


Your local Chevrolet dealership cancelled your order? WOW! My dealer best not cancel mine because it's a warranty replacement, AND I made the claim before the warranty expired. This is unacceptible! It's time to SUE Chevrolet for this nonsense!


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

....or start looking for European Opel 2.0 cars and see they are similar.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

GM parts America essentially ran by Van Chevrolet in Scottsdale. Basically the dealers are supposed to fill the orders with a web discount so you don't pay list. Here's the note " 
Thank you for your recent order from GM Parts Center, the item you ordered had been on back order with no ETA as of yet. This is a long term issue. 

This is usually caused by a GM vendor reassignment or the part is being considered for discontinuation. Because we have no ETA, and may not ever receive the part. 

We have refunded you so you may try other avenues to obtain the part. We suggest search the reseller ads on eBay or Amazon, aftermarket parts sites, used parts sites, or vintage parts websites.

We thank you for giving us the opportunity to fulfill your order and apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Benr321 (4 mo ago)

I tried to be proactive by calling AZ MVD. The person I spoke to said when emissions are due in 6 months, I will fail. I will get a 3 month exemption then fail again. I will then be given a one year exemption. I'm not sure on the details and what I will need to present as proof. But you know... just kicking the can down the road. It's like a wait and see situation for me now if I can't find one. My car still regens down to "0g soot". I don't know what damage or wear is occurring if any


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

www.dpfrepair.co.uk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> www.dpfrepair.co.uk


Car porn.


----------

